# Our new home!



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

HUGE dog park not too far from us








Another pic from at the dog park








A park about a 3 minute walk from our building:















ROOM SERVICE!!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! That's a gorgeous dog park! And your dog is very pretty!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

How ya bin girl, haven't seen you around much. Well I guess I haven't been around much either. Nice picks, looks like a good place to run.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Geoff!

And Herzo, just got sick of the site for a while lol, wanted to enjoy my summer while it lasted! The park is about a half hour walk each way but that is nothing for us so we frequent it  gorgeous spot


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Kassandra said:


> Thanks Geoff!
> 
> And Herzo, just got sick of the site for a while lol, wanted to enjoy my summer while it lasted! The park is about a half hour walk each way but that is nothing for us so we frequent it  gorgeous spot


Well I hear ya. The sight seems all but dead now. They took the raw section off for a few day's and all hell broke out. People are not getting help with raw much any more. They also took off the thread so now no one can read it. Perhaps the best.


----------



## sharleytail (Sep 10, 2013)

That sounds so wonderful new place, the park looks great and makes us wanna visit our park too. Hope you settle very well in your new home.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

The park just across the street from me, gorgeous spot.

















And here's a pic of Remi dad sent me this weekend past, out duck hunting.








Charlie getting jealous wishing she was duck hunting hehe


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

looks really nice.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. What a pretty lake!


----------



## rogerharris (Jun 13, 2013)

The park looks nice. Congrats.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Though the weather here drops to -30 on a regular basis, sometimes as low as -45, we don't get much snow! I'm a little disappointed to be honest. These are a few of our winter pics!


----------

